# Scorpions



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Not seen too many keepers of DWA inverts,so here are my 2!
Leiurus quinquestriatus;









And Androctonus australis;








They seem to like their Argos play sand so far :lol2:

: victory:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*i want*

very nice indeed mate these are stunning creatures. i cant stand crickets n shit though hate the little things lol.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

dunny1 said:


> very nice indeed mate these are stunning creatures. i cant stand crickets n shit though hate the little things lol.


Thanks buddy! I can remember you sayin you didnt like bugs :lol2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lol*

gimme a rattler anyday but bugs nah dont do bugs lol.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*awesome*

awesome, thanks for the pics.

Got a Flat Rock Scorpion and they are incredible creatures for sure. What amazes me is just how hardy scorpions are. 

If you have any video footage of these moving about, sure would love to see it.

cheers!

:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice, I used to keep a handful of scorps


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

maffy said:


> If you have any video footage of these moving about, sure would love to see it.


Shameful youtube plug been pm'd to ya buddy :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

SiUK said:


> nice, I used to keep a handful of scorps


Nice,what did you keep buddy? I knew there was bug fans in this section :lol2:


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

what are we looking at?? theres nothing there


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*blind*

have u got ur eyes open mate? every1 else can see them just fine.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

SiUK said:


> nice, I used to keep a handful of scorps


about irresponsible having DWAL scorps in your hand isnt it Si ?


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

MrGaz said:


> what are we looking at?? theres nothing there


Should be pics of my death stalker and my fattail scorpion! Unless they have escaped :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

wildlifewarrior said:


> about irresponsible having DWAL scorps in your hand isnt it Si ?


:no1:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> about irresponsible having DWAL scorps in your hand isnt it Si ?


har har har...

anyway if I get a DWA it'll be more scorps, dumping all the Buthidae in it limits the interesting species you can get non-DWA, even though some on the DWA aren't dangerous.

I was seriously considering it, talked to the local council, price of licence and inspections were very reasonable. I just wouldn't until I had my own place for ease if anything, might just stay in the Borough because of how cheap it was! £62 a year roughly I believe, have the emails somewhere.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> har har har...
> 
> anyway if I get a DWA it'll be more scorps, dumping all the Buthidae in it limits the interesting species you can get non-DWA, even though some on the DWA aren't dangerous.


Yeah mate I agree 100% I mean Sicarius hahni etc.. Even some centipedes I rekon are crazy enuff to merit being added to the liscence or is that just mine :lol2:


----------

